

In 2013 “Year of Linux Desktop” Will Stop Being a Cliché - pavs
http://www.slashgeek.net/2013/02/13/year-of-linux-desktop/?hn

======
SlipperySlope
Note that ... "The good news is that Linux is already a dominant player in the
mobile market, thanks to android."

Microsoft has been utterly crushed globally by Android in the mobile market,
both phone and tablet. And what kernel does Android use? - The Free Software
Linux kernel. And who makes code patches now for Linux? - Samsung!

If smartphones are considered as personal computers, then Microsoft is
_toast_.

